# Vietnam - June 8th, 2009



## eatskisleep (Jun 11, 2009)

Had the day off of work, so I went to Vietnam with my buddy Eric on Monday. We ended up exploring another side of this place that we had never been to before. For those who are wondering: Here is a GPS map of the area http://www.bvnemba.org/images/vietnam_map_1173_x_2244.jpg also here is a link to the NEMBA page: http://www.nemba.org/Articles/VietnamFAQs.html Curious as to the names of some of the drops/sections we were in. So if you can help out and let us know the names, that would be cool.

Anyways, I'm on the hardtail and my buddy is on the full suspension. All in all it was a great day of riding. Let me know what you think. Thanks for looking.

It was a really nice day, blue skies and sun made for good pictures (yay fast shutter speed and no blur!)!






Portrait of Eric:





Picture of me with a reflection of Eric taking the picture:






























Steep roller, this one is always a good thrill:





No photoshop, just zooming out while he was riding. I kind of like the way this photo came out:





New trail looks like it will be fun:





Twisty log-ride:

























Drops to flat 





Hitting the jump:


----------



## eatskisleep (Jun 11, 2009)

Vietnam has lots of cool rock sections:














495 drop?:





Taken from a tree, eh not as cool as I would have liked, but the shot is still alright I suppose:

























All ready for the next episode of _Pimp My Ride_:





I'm gonna pass on hitting this one for now, camera doesn't really do the drop (or gap) justice:










I really like this shot of Eric, pretty exposed rocky section... don't fall off!















And a couple of Artistic (maybe?) shots I took to end the thread










And one more photo taken by Eric:





Great day!

PS-Curious, is there any info on how long that car has been there


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice pictures!  Looks like a lot of fun stuff there!



eatskisleep said:


> PS-Curious, is there any info on how long that car has been there



Judging by the above picture it's a 92-94 S10 Blazer, doesn't look like it's been there more than a few years, but I've never ridden there, so I have no idea.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice pics,,,that place looks insane!!!

steveo


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 12, 2009)

that place looks awesome!

you took a number of great shots.  really dig this one:


----------



## 2knees (Jun 12, 2009)

excellent pics!  excellent tr.


----------



## sLoPeS (Jun 12, 2009)

great stuff brah.  that place is on my list.


----------



## powbmps (Jun 12, 2009)

Damn that place looks sweet!


----------



## Trev (Jun 12, 2009)

looks great !


----------



## JD (Jun 13, 2009)

That stuff looks fun and well built!


----------



## BigJay (Jun 15, 2009)

JD said:


> That stuff looks fun and well built!



I'm surprised you've never been? It would be a blast foir you sir-jumps-a-lot!


----------



## SnowRider (Jun 15, 2009)

Vietnam is sweet. Where is that log ride? Is it in TNT?


----------



## JD (Jun 15, 2009)

BigJay said:


> I'm surprised you've never been? It would be a blast foir you sir-jumps-a-lot!



Too far a drive.  Rather just go rip waterbry..


----------

